# When does the east coast season start?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

This will be my first season owning my own gear and actively snowboarding, so I'm absolutely dieing to go and was wondering when exactly do the mountains open on the east coast, specifically blue mountain in the poconos? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

everywhere is different, some mountains are open thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

most places in the Poconos open around the beggining of Dec.
i think Blue opens around the 5th or 8th
Camelback opens the 12th
though, they may have partial openings earlier in the year
there was a website for this but i lost the link.

really, it all depends on weather conditions
and i'm right there with you ( 1st season w/ 1st board )
so pray for snow.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

blue opens first week of december usually. big boulder will open as soon as they can make snow. so watch the weather for lake harmony, pa.

killington and sunday river have both been open already.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: when hell freezes over, thats when


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

DaveRock said:


> I'm wondering when exactly do the mountains open on the east coast, specifically Thanks


when you check in for your flight to British Columbia!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea Late Nov. or early Dec. Camelback is supposed to be opening Dec. 5 and Blue will probably be doing a partial opening late Nov. then open fully in Dec. i think... i can't remember where i found that info. If you can you should try to take a road trip this year it'll be worth it.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

here in NC we had a couple of runs open November 1st.

nothing big and no real snow. all man made but runs are runs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

not to hijack the thread or anything, but we are talking east coast here. any idea when know when the first mts. open up in NY, CT, because im looking and i dont see ne thing open before dec 1st. and i want to go for some runs when im home for thanksgiving.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

just drive to mt snow. its close to ct


----------

